# Alloy wheel cleaner



## Brian88 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hello everyone my bilberry wheel cleaner is starting to run low so I will be needing something new soon, I seen a photo off a wheel with cleaner on it the other day and the cleaner went like a luminous green colour can't remember what it was but I'm sure it may have been sonax something or am I tripping lol! Recommend me a good wheel cleaner guys . 

Bri


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

That would be sonax full effect 

Want a decient wheel cleaner, i would say Autosmarts Smart Wheels


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

You beat me to it chap , thought my self to post a thread about a new wheel cleaner ( espy with winter approaching ) Ive got 3/4 bottle of bilberry left thought. 

I did pick up some autobrite wheel non acid cleaner up and was impressed with to be honest but I was too keen on their bottles, the 2 x 1 ltrs I had both started leaking  so I wont be buying anymore unfort


----------



## Brian88 (Sep 28, 2013)

Sonax or auto smart which is better? Diluting this is a pain in the ass IMO I like to just pick up the bottle and get on with it, is that lazy? Ha

Also what is a good tyre dressing I like the glossy look  been using turtle wax stuff for about 3 years and it's good lasts about a week which isn't long but it only takes one coat and doesn't sling all over the car!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Brian88 said:


> Sonax or auto smart which is better? Diluting this is a pain in the ass IMO I like to just pick up the bottle and get on with it, is that lazy? Ha
> 
> Also what is a good tyre dressing I like the glossy look  been using turtle wax stuff for about 3 years and it's good lasts about a week which isn't long but it only takes one coat and doesn't sling all over the car!


diluting also makes a bottle last ages so saves money!!

But for you I'd recommend BH Autowheels (turns purple when it reacts with iron on your wheels) and megs endurance gel for the tyres ... leaves a really glossy finish


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Revolution/AS Smart Wheels/Maxolen Wheel Cleaner :thumb:


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Bilthamber Autowheel (see here for a link to the web page).

Used some for the first time yesterday and absolutely brilliant. Used about 1/5 bottle on my set of particularly dirty wheels though probably used too much. Clung to the wheels then a mild wipe off and all sorted. Easy and very effective!

And comes ready to use so no diluting!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Billberry for me just because it last ages. I have used BH korrosol on my wheels earlier in the year to get them really clean so now the billberry easily keeps on top of things:thumb:


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

Smart wheels or bilberry for me.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Another vote for espuma revolution.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Smartwheels for me I'd tried all sorts on these and nothing would shift this horrible baked on dirt, 1 hit with smartwheels a light brush and "Ta Da"


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Another vote for AS Smart Wheels. Superb stuff.


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

NMH said:


> Any free samples on offer? :thumb:


 lol, I was thinking exactly the same!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Jdudley90 said:


> Are you a supporter? Samples/group buys?


not that i can see so i hope he does'nt try to flog samples and such like..


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

AS Smart wheels wins hands down for me


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Car-Chem Revolt


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

DMH-01 said:


> Espuma Revolution/AS Smart Wheels/Maxolen Wheel Cleaner :thumb:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> not that i can see so i hope he does'nt try to flog samples and such like..


No he hasn't I was trying to point him towards that section if he was a paid supporter.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just order some Smart Wheels from Autosmart. Speak to SueJ on here about your AS rep or you can purchase it now from some manufacturers.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Tried a few and can't seem to get away from chemical guys diablo gel, a 16oz bottle give's me 4ltrs of wheel cleaner when dilluted, smells amazing and foam's well too when brushed on and cleans the wheels effortlessly.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

+1 for smart wheels too. 5L bottle diluted at 3:1 with water and is very effective even without any touching when not too filthy.



cartec said:


> Our wheel cleaner (acid-free) is the only one BMW UK valeting department in Bracknell will use. Both Autoglym and Autosmart tried to copy the product but couldn't get close. We believe ours is the best there is, but I would say that


I'd have a quick read around the forum prior to extolling the virtues of a Main Dealer 'valeting' department around here mate. (Aside from the supporter issue identified by the mods and others). It takes a little more than that to excite such an OCD audience :lol::lol:


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

Espuma Revolution nothing beats it! the best on the market!


----------



## DBH (Oct 21, 2013)

I am going to be giving VP Bilberry a go next. Hopefully as good as my Sonax xtreme that I am using at the moment.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Smartwheels
Espuma Revolution 

Both very good wheel cleaners


----------

